
“There are 1 item(s) in your cart.” - newbold
http://number.fyi
======
byoung2
There are also libraries to handle this, like
[https://github.com/blakeembrey/pluralize](https://github.com/blakeembrey/pluralize)
that does only this, or my own
[https://github.com/byoung2/grandiloquent](https://github.com/byoung2/grandiloquent)
that can pluralize, in addition to a lot of other things. Here is an example
from Grandiloquent:

    
    
      let quantity = 5;
      let sentence = grandiloquent
        .sentence(`${ quantity } item added to cart`);
      
      if(quantity !== 1) {
        sentence.transform('$subject', 'toPlural');
      }
       
    
      console.log(sentence.toString()); //5 items added to cart.

